# How to unroot with broken power button?



## higabyte (Aug 16, 2011)

How can I unroot my phone if the power button is not functional? They sent me a replacement (warrantied) and I need to unroot it before sending it back but I can't use the bootloader because of the non functional power button.

Any thoughts?

Thanks!


----------



## UrbanBounca (Aug 9, 2011)

Have you tried holding 'up,' while plugging it in via USB to a PC?

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


----------



## defcon888 (Sep 28, 2011)

higabyte said:


> How can I unroot my phone if the power button is not functional? They sent me a replacement (warrantied) and I need to unroot it before sending it back but I can't use the bootloader because of the non functional power button.
> 
> Any thoughts?
> 
> Thanks!


I would call VZW and explain that you have some PICTURES on the phone (not SD Card) that you want to get off. How do you turn the phone on...or, go into Verizon and ask them how to turn it on....then once it is on....go home and unroot!

A few things first:

You probably know how to do the below things....but just in case!

1.Get hold of the stock OTA , you can get it here *ORIGINAL GB OTA*.

2. Copy it onto your phone (you know that).

3. Is your bootloader LOCKED?. If you OTA and didn't unlock it with *REVOLUTIONARY*, then you will want to do that. This should reboot your phone automatically.

4. Do you have ROM Manager?. After you run REVOLUTIONARY....run ROM Manager and you can install whatever ROM from the program.

that should do it!


----------



## higabyte (Aug 16, 2011)

I'm in hboot by using adb, but I can't select Bootloader because the power button isn't working.. Holding up button accomplishes nothing, just boots up normally.


----------



## higabyte (Aug 16, 2011)

My bootloader is unlocked, I'm trying to return it to it's stock format so I can ship it back.

I was using these instructions:
http://www.androidpolice.com/2011/0...t-the-htc-thunderbolt-and-return-it-to-stock/

And tried this as well, but obviously doesn't work either:
http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?2703-How-to-return-rooted-device-back-to-stock!-ROOTED-USERS


----------



## Gabiola1 (Jun 10, 2011)

Adb reboot bootloader ? I believe that will get you there


----------



## defcon888 (Sep 28, 2011)

This is from another forum

_"i've heard people having the issue of the power button being difficult, if you manage to get adb to reboot into recovery and turn on mass storage setting, you can flash a bamf rom which have the feature of using the volume keys to unlock the phone. and their are probably widgets to work around powering it off. but the issue would still remain on powering it on again, its a more of a temporary fix. so if you don't have insurance i, personally, would start un-rooting and getting it back to stock.
all hope is not lost though, a lot of people have run into this defect so you probably wont have to go through a ton of trouble getting it swapped."_


----------



## higabyte (Aug 16, 2011)

I don't think in making myself clear lol. I'm stuck here.

My power button doesn't work, so I can't select anything to proceed....


----------



## defcon888 (Sep 28, 2011)

higabyte said:


> My bootloader is unlocked, I'm trying to return it to it's stock format so I can ship it back.
> 
> I was using these instructions:
> http://www.androidpolice.com/2011/0...t-the-htc-thunderbolt-and-return-it-to-stock/
> ...


Try this. I just removed my battery cover. You can see the button on the top. There is a little switch below it. Get a toothpick (NO METAL anything), and press it!

I AM ON A QUEST to solve your issue!


----------



## thisismalhotra (Sep 14, 2011)

higabyte said:


> I don't think in making myself clear lol. I'm stuck here.
> 
> My power button doesn't work, so I can't select anything to proceed....


Like a guy said before adb reboot bootloader

Sent from my SHIFTAO5P using Tapatalk


----------



## BennyJr (Jun 26, 2011)

thisismalhotra said:


> Like a guy said before adb reboot bootloader
> 
> Sent from my SHIFTAO5P using Tapatalk


No he is in the bootloader but he cant select anything.

If u put the ruu in PG05IMG it should ask for volume up to flash and then the power button to reboot but u could probably do a battery pull for that.


----------



## higabyte (Aug 16, 2011)

BennyJr said:


> No he is in the bootloader but he cant select anything.
> 
> If u put the ruu in PG05IMG it should ask for volume up to flash and then the power button to reboot but u could probably do a battery pull for that.


Finally lol. Yes, I've been trying battery pulls, adb reboot, adb reboot bootloader, everything I can to try and get it to pull that PG05IMG that is on my SD card but no luck so far. I'm trying a button remapper atm to see if I can somehow work some magic with that...


----------



## COMBATIC (Aug 25, 2011)

I sent a rooted back and was a little unsure, a friend of mine is a manager at a Verizon store and insured me not to worry, I didn't and have not had any repercussions


----------



## thisismalhotra (Sep 14, 2011)

higabyte said:


> Finally lol. Yes, I've been trying battery pulls, adb reboot, adb reboot bootloader, everything I can to try and get it to pull that PG05IMG that is on my SD card but no luck so far. I'm trying a button remapper atm to see if I can somehow work some magic with that...


Make sure it's not .Zip.Zip

Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


----------



## Nick.Tbolt (Aug 14, 2011)

Hey, I noticed that in clockwork the home button worked the same as the power button, have you tried that, and reboot fastboot? And make sure you have the stock RUU on your SD card.....

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------

